# Fideo HELP!!



## mexican mama (Mar 1, 2010)

Im cooking Fideo/ Mexican Spaghetti for my friends and I really have no idea.share your tried and tested recipes to me  plss...thanks


----------



## kadesma (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't know your menu, but I love this cooked then dressed with a package or two of chef's mushrooms sauteed with garlic and shallots in a butter/evoo mix...add salt and pepper and a dash of white wine,Tasty simple won't over power your meat,poultry, or fish.
kadesma


----------



## jennyema (Mar 1, 2010)

I make the *Two Hot Tamales' Baked Fideo recipe* all the time.

This is basically it: Great Mexican Comfort Food: Baked Fideo | Foodmomiac


----------



## mexican mama (Mar 2, 2010)

kadesma said:


> I don't know your menu, but I love this cooked then dressed with a package or two of chef's mushrooms sauteed with garlic and shallots in a butter/evoo mix...add salt and pepper and a dash of white wine,Tasty simple won't over power your meat,poultry, or fish.
> kadesma



I will definitely consider that idea thanks


----------



## mexican mama (Mar 2, 2010)

jennyema said:


> I make the *Two Hot Tamales' Baked Fideo recipe* all the time.
> 
> This is basically it: Great Mexican Comfort Food: Baked Fideo | Foodmomiac



Hey thanks for sharing this,,,i think i can do it,.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Mar 2, 2010)

Here in Mexico, _fideo_ is classified as a _sopa seca_ (dry soup), which is actually a sort of casserole. We were in Michoacan a few weeks ago and stopped at a little storefront place in Uruapan for _comida corrida_, which is the mid-day meal, and usually includes a _sopa_, a main dish, a dessert and a beverage - usually _agua fresca._ I chose _fideo_ as my _sopa, _and it was wonderful. Just the pasta, and a light tomato sauce that was a little bit creamy. My entree was _albondigas _and we had _tres leche_ cake for dessert. Hubby got a _milanesa de res_ (thin beef steak) and our companions each had chicken mole and _chiles relleno_. Our _agua fresca_ was made with blackberries, and they set a big jug of it on the table. The cost? 40 pesos (about $3 USD) each! The joys of real Mexican food...I think you could duplicate the sauce with a tomato sauce, a little bit of chipotle (dried or canned) and a little bit of cream. It would almost never be baked, though...most ordinary Mexican kitchens have only a cooktop, never an oven. I'll be trying to duplicate it myself. We loved it.


----------



## mexican mama (Mar 3, 2010)

*info*



MexicoKaren said:


> Here in Mexico, _fideo_ is classified as a _sopa seca_ (dry soup), which is actually a sort of casserole. We were in Michoacan a few weeks ago and stopped at a little storefront place in Uruapan for _comida corrida_, which is the mid-day meal, and usually includes a _sopa_, a main dish, a dessert and a beverage - usually _agua fresca._ I chose _fideo_ as my _sopa, _and it was wonderful. Just the pasta, and a light tomato sauce that was a little bit creamy. My entree was _albondigas _and we had _tres leche_ cake for dessert. Hubby got a _milanesa de res_ (thin beef steak) and our companions each had chicken mole and _chiles relleno_. Our _agua fresca_ was made with blackberries, and they set a big jug of it on the table. The cost? 40 pesos (about $3 USD) each! The joys of real Mexican food...I think you could duplicate the sauce with a tomato sauce, a little bit of chipotle (dried or canned) and a little bit of cream. It would almost never be baked, though...most ordinary Mexican kitchens have only a cooktop, never an oven. I'll be trying to duplicate it myself. We loved it.



Thanks for this information...


----------



## babetoo (Mar 7, 2010)

i'm thinking i will make this and surprise my Mexican handyman and his friend. they are homeless (of their own making) and could use some comfort. he and friend have stayed here the odd night or two. i love my home and being by myself to have this repeated very many times. am i selfish?


----------



## mexican mama (Mar 8, 2010)

babetoo said:


> i'm thinking i will make this and surprise my Mexican handyman and his friend. they are homeless (of their own making) and could use some comfort. he and friend have stayed here the odd night or two. i love my home and being by myself to have this repeated very many times. am i selfish?



Good idea of making it for them and i dont think your selfish,,.they must also know that they have to work hard to keep from being homeless or jobless..


----------

